# wintering bees in northern california - need http://www.beesource.com/forums/imadvice



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Sue,
By mid Jan, make sure there is plenty of room in the hive. You might need to rotate you're boxes to get the queen & brood in the bottom. Also you might need to pull out honey frames to make room.
There is a bay area thread from a week ago, see if you can find it.

Our bees aren't bringing in much pollen right now, so we put patties in today.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Again,
I found it for you.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235563&highlight=bay+area


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It's not OK to have the honey super on when you are feeding the bees all that crap. Honey with sugar, grease and fumigilin in it, sounds yummy. I have kept bees in the Bay Area for 40 years and never once fed fumigilin. Get off the medication bandwagon and you might even produce a decent product. If you want a sweetener filled with chemicals buy it at the grocery store.


----------

